# Maintenance Intervals



## JoeCinVa (Apr 26, 2002)

I just read that for the US 2004 3-series (not sure about M3):

Coolant change interval went from 4 years to "lifetime" and

O2 Sensor change interval went from 100,000 to 120,000.

Wow. What exactly do they do in the 4yrs/50K free maintenance program nowadays <sarcasm>? Oil & filter changes, brake fluid changes, and air and microfilter changes? Doesn't sound like much.

IIRC, BMW now considers the following lifetime:
Tranny Fluid
Diff Fluid
Coolant
Fuel Filter
Any others?

Free maintenance with decreasing maintenance requirements?


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

JoeCinVa said:


> I just read that for the US 2004 3-series (not sure about M3):
> 
> Coolant change interval went from 4 years to "lifetime" and
> 
> ...


nothing much really. all i had was 2 oil changes from the scheduled maintenance program. and 2 that i've paid for my self because i don't like the 24K-km intervals so i'm doing every 12K. the intervals are so long that i had to buy a jug of rad coolant and jugs and jugs of windshield washer fluid for topping up myself. never had to do that w/ my old car because the intervals were 6Kkm.

however, the number of warranty issues that cropped up. just incredible! :tsk:  today, it's in for a new radiator fan (~$1KCAD :yikes: ) because they screwed it up while replacing a bad water pump!  and on the weekend, it was in for a new steering pump and hoses because it leaked. a week before that, replaced lower control arms. now i don't know if there is any connection between the control arm replacement and the steering the leak :yikes: :tsk:


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Ok,this is slightly OT, but shouldn't the *dealer* pay for your radiator fan if *they* screwed it up?? I wouldn't want to pay for their mistake... let them.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

racerdave said:


> Ok,this is slightly OT, but shouldn't the *dealer* pay for your radiator fan if *they* screwed it up?? I wouldn't want to pay for their mistake... let them.


i'm not putting any money out. :eeps: i only paid for a 30 point inspection which found a small tranny leak and the bad fan re-install. i'm so glad i got the 30 point inspection.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

HW said:


> i'm not putting any money out. :eeps: i only paid for a 30 point inspection which found a small tranny leak and the bad fan re-install. i'm so glad i got the 30 point inspection.


What did they charge for the inspection? 
Shouldnt they have done this for free if it was under warranty?


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

LmtdSlip said:


> What did they charge for the inspection?
> Shouldnt they have done this for free if it was under warranty?


w/ taxes, $60CAD. the tech time was 1/2 hr and includes a test drive. i guess the thing is that if you ident something that you suspect is wrong then it's free but telling them to just check everything w/o suspecting anything particular and if the result is nothing wrong, they'd have spent tech time that still has to be billed to someone.


----------

